# [SOLVED] mplayer i polskie krzaczki

## badzio

mplayer/kplayer wyswietlaja mi krzaczki zamiast polskich znakow (chodzi ofkoz o teksty w filmach). znalazlem gentoo.pl link do opisu jak to naprawic, ale link ten nie dziala. kto wspomoze?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fallow

napisczy mozna  przekonwertowac : 

iconv -f Windows-1250 -t iso8859-2 plik_wejciowy > plik_wyjciowy

no i miec polskie fonty ktore widzi mplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## CyriC

Ja sciagnalem czcionki Arial z kodowaniem windowsowym i podmienilem je za te domyslne w mplayerze.

----------

## cechor

Mozesz tez uzyc czcionek ttf. Jesli czegos nie pominolem to umnie odpowiedzialny za to fragment /etc/mplayer.conf wyglada tak:

```

font = "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/comic.ttf"            #lub jakas inna jaka masz :)

subcp = "cp1250"

subfont-text-scale = "4"

```

----------

## C1REX

widzę, że comic nie tylko dla mnie jest ulubiną czcionką na napisy do filmów. 

Polecam tą czcionkę.

p.s. Można zmienić kododowanie napisów na iso8859-2 - też działa i można używać czcionek linuksowych.

----------

## Tommm

u mnie problem nadal istnieje - skopiowałem arial.ttf z windowsów, ustawiłem w ten sposób:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/m1.png

http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/m2.png

i zamiast polskich liter mam "_"  :Sad: 

(a wcześniej fedora nie miała z tym problemu)

potem dopisałem jeszcze do /etc/mplayer.conf to co Cechor napisał (oczywiście zmieniając ścieżkę do czcionki) i też nic...

może mi ktoś powiedzieć co robię źle?  :Sad: 

----------

## btower

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> u mnie problem nadal istnieje - skopiowałem arial.ttf z windowsów, ustawiłem w ten sposób:
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/m1.png
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/m2.png
> ...

 

Skąd masz mozliwosc ustrawienia kodowania 1250? 

Ja mam najnowsza stabilna wersje z portage i nie mam takiej mozliwosci.

NB: te ustawienia dzialaja tylko zamiast kodowania 1250 sprobuj unicode, tak przynajmniej u mnie dziala. 

Jedyny problem to to ze czcionki nie sa zupelnie przezroczyste (mozna to jakos włanczyc?) i mplayer nie potrafi z menu gui zaladowac innych napisow niz te ktore nazywaja sie tak samo jak film (z opcji zaladuj napisy, nie chodzi mi tu automatyczne ladowanie bo to dziala tylko wtedy gdy napisy i film nazywaja sie tak samo).

Tez to macie?

----------

## no4b

http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/fonts/font-arial-cp1250.tar.bz2

----------

## Tommm

 *btower wrote:*   

> Skąd masz mozliwosc ustrawienia kodowania 1250? 
> 
> Ja mam najnowsza stabilna wersje z portage i nie mam takiej mozliwosci.

 

ja mam 1.0pre3 (~x86); unicode nie pomaga - mplayer nie może w ogóle załadować napisów

 *no4b wrote:*   

> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/fonts/font-arial-cp1250.tar.bz2

 

już to przerabiałem: 

select font size and copy the content of the directory to ~/.mplayer/font/

example: cp font-arial-18-cp1250/* ~/.mplayer/font/

rozpakowuję, mkdir (bo nie ma katalogu font w ~/.mplayer), cp i co dalej? bo to nie pomaga w żaden sposób  :Sad: 

a przy okazji - czy można jakoś "zjechać" z napisami tak, żeby były "przyklejone" do dolnej krawędzi filmu? bo napisy na filmie są dość denerwujące  :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

hej  :Smile: 

skopiowalem sobie arial.ttf z windowsa , i w pliku /home/fallow/.mplayer/config mam :

subfont-text-scale="3"

font="sciezka_do_arial.ttf" 

i wszystko jest ok  :Smile: 

ale wlasnie jak ustawic offset napisow , bo jak mowi Tomm napisy na filmie dzialaja denerwujaco , fajniej by bylo gdyby bylo na dole hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## Tommm

no to ja już nie wiem  :Sad: 

próbowałem tego samego z plikiem 'config' w ukrytym katalogu w kat dom. - nic

w tym samym katalogu mam plik gui.conf, a w nim:

```
sub_cp = "cp1250"

font_factor = "0.750000"

font_name = "/home/tomasz/Font/arial.ttf"

font_encoding = "cp1250"
```

i  też nic

tylko dlaczego w fedorze ta sama wersja mplayera idzie "z palca" z polskimi literami z arial.ttf...

----------

## cechor

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> no to ja już nie wiem 
> 
> próbowałem tego samego z plikiem 'config' w ukrytym katalogu w kat dom. - nic
> 
> w tym samym katalogu mam plik gui.conf, a w nim:
> ...

 

sprawdz czy odpalajac mplayer z terminala tez brakuje plznaczkow. Kiedys mi mplayer dzialal ok a gmplayer bez pl, wtedy usunalem plik gui.conf z domowego katalogu i po ponownym uruchomieniu gmplayer plik ten utworzyl sie znowu ale z poprawnymi wpisami ktore pobral z /etc/

----------

## Tommm

zrobiłem tak: 

1) emerge unmerge mplayer

2) usunąłem /etc/mplayer.conf i ~/.mplayer

3) USE="-gtk2" LINGUAS="pl" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge mplayer

i po odpaleniu mplayer z konsoli są polskie litery, poza tym napisy są ładnie pod filmem, tylko że rozdzielczość jest słaba (przez co napisy wyglądają nienajlepiej) i odświeżanie też niskie... aha - wszystko działa od razu po emergowaniu, bez żadnych zmian w configach itp.

natomiast gmplayer - ciągle to samo, z jednym wyjątkiem - menu jest po "polsku", tzn. bez pl znaczków: http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/mp.png ; napisy - "_" zamiast pl literek... próbowałem zmieniać configi, ustawiać cp1250 (iso też próbowałem), ciągle nic...

moja inwencja w tym temacie wyczerpała się  :Sad:   (może chodzi tutaj o jakieś globalne ustawienia systemu?)

może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł co można by jeszcze sprawdzić? (bo jednak chciałbym mieć gui  :Sad:  )

----------

## mirekm

Zobaczcie sobie pod ten adres

http://ftp3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/contrib/fonts/windows-1250/

To jest taki mały trik, dzięki któremu prawidłowo wyświetlane jest kodowanie i iso i win.

Pozdro

----------

## meteo

a u mnie zwykle oglądanie filmiku zaczyna się od nieudanej próby "po prostu", po czym następuje

```
man mplayer
```

i odpalenie mplayera z różnymi opcjami -- jak dotąd zawsze udaje mi się w końcu filmik obejrzeć.

p.s. ostatnio musiałem zmieniać prędkość napisów (film miał zdaje się 30fps, a napisy 25fps, w dodatku były o 1 sekundę przesunięte... MPlayer potrafi!

----------

## Tommm

no więc w końcu rozwiązałem problem - gdyby to kogoś interesowało, to w dołączonym do font-arial-cp1250.tar.bz2 pliku readme jest błąd  :Mad: 

 (chociaż może to działało we wcześniejszych wersjach mplayera, w 1.0pre3 - nie bardzo)  *Tommm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> już to przerabiałem: 
> 
> select font size and copy the content of the directory to ~/.mplayer/font/
> ...

 

trzeba skopiować do /usr/local/share/mplayer/font/ i wtedy są polskie literki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale wlasnie jak ustawic offset napisow , bo jak mowi Tomm napisy na filmie dzialaja denerwujaco , fajniej by bylo gdyby bylo na dole hehe :)

 

Czyżby nikt nie chciał temu Panu odpowiedzieć?

Wykorzystam swoją szansę i jako newbie może uda się komuś pomóc :)

/etc/mplayer.conf

```

vo=sdl    

ao=sdl   

fs=yes   

```

W ten sposób można filmy odpalać przez mc z pięknymi, rozmytymi comic-napisami na panoramie. 

Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłem

Pozdrawiam. Always-newbie-user

----------

## fallow

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> ale wlasnie jak ustawic offset napisow , bo jak mowi Tomm napisy na filmie dzialaja denerwujaco , fajniej by bylo gdyby bylo na dole hehe  
> 
> Wykorzystam swoją szansę i jako newbie może uda się komuś pomóc 
> ...

 

ja tez jestem newbie , i kazdy help jest pomocny  :Smile: 

zostalo jeszcze zaznajomic sie z man`em mplayer`a i zmienic offsety napisow zeby owe napisy byly na dole.

pozdro;)

----------

## C1REX

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zostalo jeszcze zaznajomic sie z man`em mplayer`a i zmienic offsety napisow zeby owe napisy byly na dole.
> 
> pozdro;)

 

/etc/mplayer.conf

```
font = "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/comic.ttf"    

subcp = "cp1250" 

subfont-text-scale = "3" 

vo=sdl    

ao=sdl    

fs=yes

```

Ten wpis własnie pozwala odpalić film z napisami na dole. Wystarczy tylko odpalić przez mc (najwygodniej) i najlepiej bez X-ów.

----------

## pave

A ja mam pytanko z troszke innej beczki (nie odnosnie napisow). Otoz jak odpalam mplayera z konsoli to wszystko gra, ale jak odpale z ALT-F2 (bez terminala) to film co okolo sekunde sie rwie na momencik (w tym czasie komp zapisuje cos na dysku).

Macie pojecie czym to moze byc spowodowane? Sprawdzalem czy czasem nie robi jakichs logow (bo jak odpalam z konsoli to caly czas wyswietla statystyki) ale nie moge znalezc zadnego pliku. Da sie to jakos wylaczyc?

pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

Skąd wiesz, że zapisuje coś na dysku, skoro nic nie znalazłeś? Może robi coś innego obciążającego system?

----------

## pave

No bo mój zajebisty komp ma taką fajową lampke co się świeci jak dysk pracuje  :Wink:  A tak poważnie to nie wiem czy zapisuje - może odczytuje, w każdym razie skrobie coś na dysku co pewien czas. Na pewno nie jest to inny proces - to się dzieje tylko kiedy odpale filmik w mplayerze odlaczonym od konsoli. Używam ReiserFS - może to ma coś do tego?

Pozdro

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *badzio wrote:*   

> mplayer/kplayer wyswietlaja mi krzaczki zamiast polskich znakow (chodzi ofkoz o teksty w filmach). znalazlem gentoo.pl link do opisu jak to naprawic, ale link ten nie dziala. kto wspomoze? 

 

Cześć,

W związku z tym, że nie widzę tu njprostrzej odpowiedzi takową zastosować:

- fonty: PL_fonts-ISO8859-2_and_WINDOWS-1250.tgz

Jak nie znajdziesz tego w sieci, to daj znać wystawię na ftp...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## C1REX

Fajnie, tylko powiedz w którym miejscu Twój sposób jest lepszy/prostrzy od wyżej wymienionych. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

